# Poppy in the garden today! :-)



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

Awww, how cute is she?!!!! What an adorable girl! :001_wub:


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

What a little poppet! xxx


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

oh bless lovely photos and doggie


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

So cute!:001_tt1:


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

What an absolute darlin!!!!!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

beautiful girl, lovely pics, 
shes a little smasher,
michellex


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you so much. xx


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice garden and surely Poppy likes hang out there..


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you, yes she loves it outside! She has little mad moments of running around really fast with her ears right back ha ha!


----------

